Ask HN: Examples of great landing pages? - iampaul
======
andkon
I've been a senior product marketer at Heroku and Realm (AKA the person
responsible for leading the creation of product landing pages), and I gotta
counsel y'all: when you're looking at landing pages, what makes them great has
a lot less to do with the visual design, and a lot more to do with the story
and message they tell.

They're fundamentally narrative media: a landing page proceeds serially from
top to bottom. What you see first matters most; like every good story, it also
needs to give you a reason to proceed down the page.

It's great when they converge — where the visual design, structure of the page
and the copy itself all come together in a beautiful statement of the brand's
values and the product's value propositions. But none of that can happen
without a story that resonates powerfully with the people who it should matter
to. On a cursory examination of landing pages, it's easy to forget that
they're speaking directly to a specific group, and miss the real magic simply
because you aren't in that group.

edit: apparently HN disagrees

~~~
newman8r
What are your thoughts about showing pricing on the landing page?

~~~
dbg31415
Be upfront with your price.

Price is a data point a customer needs to make the decision.

Give them all data points you can.

~~~
a13n
It's not that simple. Some businesses would lose a fortune if they started
pricing this way.

Particularly if you sell to enterprises. Many companies will make more money
by sizing them up and giving them an optimal custom price.

~~~
Angostura
As long as your explicitly factor in the number of sales being lost in the
calculation

------
johnymontana
[https://muzzleapp.com/](https://muzzleapp.com/)

Does a great job of demonstrating the value of the product.

~~~
fnord123
Cute app but I have to share something I learned a week or so ago: you can
silence all notifications if you click the Notification icon in the top right
corner. Then scroll UP and turn on Do Not Disturb.

~~~
M4v3R
Actually you can Alt (Option) click that icon to enable Do Not Disturb without
actually opening the notifications center :).

~~~
spiralganglion
Mac pro tip: Option-click _everything_. It's remarkable how many secrets are
lurking behind near every UI element.

And once you've option-clicked, also option-shift-click, command-click,
control-click, etc.

An easy favourite is the Wifi menu bar item. Option-click to see all sorts of
useful info about your current connection, including IP address, MAC address,
connection speed (Tx Rate), the amount of noise, etc. And when you've option-
clicked the menu, hovering over network names shows you the key info about
that network.

~~~
M4v3R
Yeah, pretty much every icon in the menu bar has an Option-click alternative.
I very often Option-click the volume button, which lets you select input and
output devices without opening the sound preferences pane.

------
mmanfrin
Nearly every release of a new Stripe product of feature has me amazed at what
their frontend people can do.

------
davidivadavid
Analyzing examples of great landing pages (in terms of marketing, not just
design) is the subject of my blog, Your Landing Page Sucks!

This article is quite popular: [https://yourlandingpagesucks.com/startup-
landing-page-teardo...](https://yourlandingpagesucks.com/startup-landing-page-
teardown-yc/)

I also wrote a "Landing Page Cookbook" that got to the top of Product Hunt,
and that contains a bunch of examples for every element you might want to put
on your landing page.

Don't hesitate to message me/email me if you've got specific questions about
your landing page.

~~~
odammit
Uh, your landing page kinda sucks on mobile. CSS is all a-wonk and you have a
gigantic email collector right at the top

~~~
davidivadavid
That's odd, it's one of my best performing lead magnets. I'll look into it.
Thanks!

------
anandkulkarni
I put together a browseable set of example high-quality landing pages here,
ranging from startups to larger companies:

[https://design.crowdbotics.com](https://design.crowdbotics.com)

These examples were originally selected by Kesler Tanner over at the Stanford
Institute of Design. They represent what's going on as of mid-2017 in landing
page design. The one shift that I've seen since this collection was last
updated is the migration to bolder, more contrast-heavy color palettes that
make use of more illustrations. Intercom and Dropbox's current sites are good
examples here.

~~~
mproud
All I see is an orange screen and “Crowdbotics”…

~~~
stan_rogers
It's one of those silly damned things that could and should be a static page
but is served as JS instructions for building it in the browser instead.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No, I too see a massive title header occasionally of you scroll up you can
glimpse a page of tiny images very briefly as it scrolls under the massive
header.

Request desktop site fixes it, though the loading screen is annoying AF.

FF 58 Android.

------
bgdkbtv
Here are a few resources for you to check out:

[https://hyperpixel.io](https://hyperpixel.io)
[https://verynicesites.com](https://verynicesites.com)
[https://onepagelove.com](https://onepagelove.com)

And once you’ve finished design and build of your landing page, submit to
[https://roastmy.site](https://roastmy.site) to get feedback :)

~~~
r3bl
Ah, the idea behind roastmy.site seems really cool, but the comments it gained
so far seem really non-constructive. I didn't see any comment _actually_
roasting the site, only compliments and one small suggestion (to add a comma
somewhere).

I really hope that the idea will catch on, and that it will gain traction (and
actual roasts as a result).

~~~
bgdkbtv
Hey, thanks for the feedback on Roast My Site!

It's actually my hobby project and I put it together in a couple days time.
Its still in early development stages, a lot of things are missing and some
are not working.

Also, since there was no official launch, there is no traffic or users to
actually submit sites and/or roasts. But they are coming soon and I think its
going to be fun :D

~~~
birdman3131
Has anybody ever submitted Roast My Site to itself?

~~~
bgdkbtv
I did! On page 2 or 3, no comments.

Interestingly, to my surprise, not many people actually post. Lots simply
browse.

I should work more on engagement and commenting and make it easy

------
legohead
Your landing page is going to depend highly on your target audience.

I worked at a place whose demographic was women aged 35+. Our landing page
looked god awful -- super long, giant graphics and text, testimonials,
autoplaying video, etc. But no matter how modern we tried to make it, the
shitty eye-bleaching one always won out in A/B tests.

~~~
komali2
Anybody that's done a/b testing for a Japan audience can relate to this.

I'll never pretend to sympathize with the nation's need for ten million
characters of 8pt font spaghetti sprayed over every page, but I have long ago
accepted it.

~~~
bonellia
Could you give us some examples of those? Since I don't browse websites in
Japanese, I have no clue what that looks like. Thanks in advance.

~~~
komali2
Hah, YES! This will be fun :)

So, it's calmed down a bit, but here's the homepage for rakuten, the biggest
ecommerce site in japan. Nothing too out line, except the very Japanese block-
ads on the top of the page and running down the right side:
[https://www.rakuten.co.jp/](https://www.rakuten.co.jp/)

See also the "superdeal" page (this may expire)
[https://event.rakuten.co.jp/superdeal/?l-id=top_normal_flash...](https://event.rakuten.co.jp/superdeal/?l-id=top_normal_flashbnr_10_160&l-id=ppf_pc_s2_pc_web_t2_102783)

Notice the quick scrolling banner, the word "DEAL" in english sprawled
everywhere (with SUPAAAAA!!! in Japanese before it) lots of different color
background blocks with white/black/red text over it. Very much the "assault
the senses" style of Japanese advertisement.

The watch ad, for example. "50% OFF!" "ONLY UNTIL 4/2 9:59!!!" "GET 20% POINTS
BACK!" "SUPER DEAL!!!!"

Here's the relatively more calm website for book-off, the largest retailer of
books in Japan. I think reading is more popular in Japan as a hobby though I
don't have empirical data as evidence, just my personal observation. Maybe I
only think this way because the cities are more dense. Anyway:
[https://www.bookoff.co.jp/](https://www.bookoff.co.jp/) scrolling banners
with many colored backgrounds and different font colors, lots of "ZERO YEN!"
kind of stuff, lots of different font stylings, sizes, etc. Controlled Chaos.

Notice also the prototypical "block style" ads all down the page. We probably
think of them as "grids" or "cards" in the web dev world these days but
they've been doing this on japanese internet since the 90s and it harkens to
Japan print ads, magazines etc.

Ah, here we go, I knew Don Quixote (or Quijote) wouldn't disappoint. Right
down to the url: "donki.com" lol
[http://www.donki.com/](http://www.donki.com/) not https note

GIANT banner ads scrolling at the top, as of now we've got a black and white
one, sliced through with angled images. Simple model photo after that, another
one but with a very blue background, then fourth one BOOM that classic Don
Quixote eye assault, complex golden background with streamers, Japanese
equivalent of comic sands with tilted font in all sorts of colors and sizes,
the Don Quixote... penguin? screaming at you. Scroll down for more madness.

Thanks for asking me to do this, I haven't taken a peek at Japanese ecommerce
sites in a while. In-person ads have hardly changed in Japan (I was there last
week for the sakura) but it's clear to me that the web design styling has
calmed down remarkably. If you ever get a chance to pick up some Japanese
classifieds, you can get an even better sense of what we used to deal with :)

------
Teichopsia
Quick question. Where do the designers / developers find assets? Or do they
create them from scratch? One such 'assets' I've manage to find recently is
[https://mockuphone.com](https://mockuphone.com) (no affiliation), but apart
from that there isn't much besides the usual. Fontawesome, pexels and the lot.

~~~
spiralganglion
A bit of both.

Lots of designers/devs will use existing assets to save time. They often pull
materials from asset packs that other designers publish, as you mentioned (The
Noun Project also comes to mind).

On the other hand, a lot of designers make it a point of pride to make their
own assets from scratch. I'm certainly in the later camp, though I have
friends in the former. It's nice to be able to say "I made _everything_ on the
site", but there's a definite cost in time and effort and pain.

~~~
Teichopsia
That's a nice project. I'll have to take a deeper look into it. Is there a
central place where these types of projects pop up?

~~~
spiralganglion
Most of the things I'm aware of just came up on HN, reddit, twitter, or in
podcasts.

The best approach I've found is just to follow popular designers (on twitter,
podcasts, etc). When they talk about something cool, dig in and learn who made
it, and follow that person to see what cool things they talk about. Repeat.

Maybe start with @brad_frost and @vlh.

~~~
Teichopsia
Added. Thanks.

------
usaphp
[https://framer.com/](https://framer.com/)

[https://www.figma.com/](https://www.figma.com/)

The first impressive landing page I saw with video/gif screencast was
SublimeText: [https://www.sublimetext.com/](https://www.sublimetext.com/)

------
dyim
If you're looking to build a great landing page, I found this resource
suuuuper helpful when designing our landing page:
[https://www.julian.com/learn/growth/landing-
pages](https://www.julian.com/learn/growth/landing-pages)

"I want you to think of landing page optimization from the perspective of
desire:

Conversion = Desire (Increase this) - Labor (Decrease this) - Confusion
(Decrease this)

It's less work to reduce a visitor's labor and confusion than to increase
desire."

And here's our landing page:
[https://www.loopsupport.com/](https://www.loopsupport.com/)

~~~
slx26
Some criticism: I don't really like the buttons style, but more objectively,
you should center text and take a look at their size, it made me super
uncomfortable when I opened the page. Also, the "Try us for a week" at the
bottom is shifting the page in the background to the left, leaving 20px of
white space or so in the right side (Windows, Google Chrome). The "Start
Trial" button that appears after clicking on "Try us for a week" looks much
better.

~~~
dyim
Thanks man! Really appreciate the feedback... sounds stupid, but we had
trouble repro-ing that 20px whitespace bug.

------
khuknows
For me, it’s all about the copy:

[https://sweep.cards](https://sweep.cards)
[https://basecamp.com](https://basecamp.com)

~~~
wyclif
I'm a 'copy' guy too, and those are the first ones I thought of when thinking
about 'great landing pages.'

------
codegeek
There is this one site that lists a lot of great Landing Pages:

[https://land-book.com](https://land-book.com)

------
deadcoder0904
[https://hyperpixel.io](https://hyperpixel.io)

[http://pages.xyz](http://pages.xyz)

------
broskoski
[https://are.na/toby-shorin/only-good-startup-landing-
pages](https://are.na/toby-shorin/only-good-startup-landing-pages)

------
hoodoof
Look, here is my question: how is it that startups make such great websites? I
try to make a website for my products, and they always look crap, even if I
start with a template from themeforest, or use a single page site builder.

Is it necessary to pay to get someone to design it to make something look
good, or do I just have naturally really bad skills at making things look
attractive and convey a clear message?

What's the secret?

~~~
spiralganglion
It takes a lot of practice. The beautifully-designed work that surrounds us
was largely created by people who have spent years and years honing their
craft. When you start off, there will be a gap between what you want to do and
what you're able to do. It's important to just keep pushing through that, and
especially to keep iterating. Iterate on your websites — take a moment every
now and then to clean up some part of it, and after a few months or a year
it'll be worlds better. Iterate on your process — find sources of inspiration,
learn new techniques, try different ideas. I have seen people who were
terribly unskilled, who felt like they were artless or inept or without taste
or untalented, grow over the years to the point where they could make great
work. It hurts a bit when you see people who are "naturally" good, but at
best, that only means they had an easier go of things. It doesn't mean you
can't eventually get that good too.

~~~
bookofjoe
"It doesn't mean you can't eventually get that good too." I respectfully
disagree. I'm an anesthesiologist. I can teach anyone commenting here — in 5
minutes — how to give a general anesthetic. To wake a person up without
damage? That'll be three years of your life (after you finish medical school).

------
vivacaligula
[https://snerx.com/](https://snerx.com/) Minimal, in-line CSS, pre-formated
HTML, etc.

------
stef25
This one's just beautiful

[https://sentry.io/welcome/](https://sentry.io/welcome/)

------
c_t_montgomery
[https://www.instapaper.com/](https://www.instapaper.com/)

------
asadotzler
I'm heavily biased but I think that Mozilla Firefox's landing page is pretty
great. (I had nothing to do with designing it, but I do work for Mozilla.)

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Actually, that's downright terrible. I've used "Firefox" since it was called
"Phoenix," but I know a lot of people that would click that link and go "huh?
What _is_ Firefox?"

The firefox homepage shouldn't be about advertising Quantum (which only
applies to people _already using_ Firefox _and_ acutely aware of a new release
(as it doesn't even introduce _what_ Quantum is before diving in)), but rather
about advertising _Firefox_ itself.

------
ghostbrainalpha
Concept for a New Zealand Surf Company.

[https://cdn.dribbble.com/users/688456/screenshots/4273785/at...](https://cdn.dribbble.com/users/688456/screenshots/4273785/attachments/975882/surf_fullsize.mp4)

~~~
zeptomu
Hm ... I like the design and it's cool maybe for a product video or
commercial, but I don't think it's a good landing page - not much information
and too many moving parts.

People can also get disengaged by too much distraction I would guess (at least
I do).

------
marclave
shameless plug, I think you'll like it!

[https://www.launchaco.com/](https://www.launchaco.com/)

Also I enjoy [https://onroadmap.com/](https://onroadmap.com/)

~~~
jodiew
Love the iconography and simple animations of the Roadmap landing page! The
on-boarding experience of launchaco is phenomenal though.

------
vuzum
Here's some good ones in crypto:
[https://www.streamr.com/](https://www.streamr.com/)
[https://melonport.com/](https://melonport.com/)
[https://0xproject.com/](https://0xproject.com/)
[https://keep.network/](https://keep.network/)
[https://republicprotocol.com/](https://republicprotocol.com/)

------
rajeshpant
I'm so impressed by the design of

[https://www.magicleap.com/](https://www.magicleap.com/)

It is so amazing and beautiful. I wonder what technologies they use to build
the front end.

~~~
haylem
Dang. I have an MBP with an i7 and 16GB of RAM, and a _landing page_ lags?!
Hells no.

Also, I think it ate 1% of my battery in the blink of an eye. No thanks.

Update: 8MB for a landing page. Wait, waaattt?

I'll give you the first animation is somewhat cool, but a _lot_ of visitors
will definitely be turned off by the slow and sluggish experience, and I don't
think it's the impression I want from a company (apparently) banking on
Virtual Reality. I like my reality fairly instantaneous, thank you, so the
goal would be to have my VR to behave in kind.

~~~
IAmGraydon
That's strange. I'm on a 4 year old Dell with integrated graphics and
unimpressive specs and it runs perfectly smooth.

~~~
manasn
Probably a 'safari' thing.

I have an i3 with unimpressive specs and it runs perfectly smooth on chrome.

~~~
haylem
I'm in Chrome65. I didn't say anything about using Safari.

In any case, even w/o the lag, the page is still way too slow to load and
quite heavy. Not really the best approach for conversion.

------
ComputerGuru
Presuming it's OK to share own site: after countless iterations and lots of
suggestions and feedback from HN and others, we're pretty happy with ours:
[https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/](https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/)

Tells you what it does, tells a story, and then takes you right to the action.
And it converts well for the market it serves.

Feel free to tell us what you think still sucks about it, constructive
criticism > positive feedback.

~~~
laythea
I like the landing page. Its got the right balance between text and
whitespace/images etc. Its a shame though, that when you click the links, you
navigate to pages that adopt a different theme entirely. It would be better if
all the site were themed the same.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Thanks for the reminder. We were seeing how the LP converted before updating
the rest of the site.. several months ago :)

That goes with the job when you're marking a non-web service - the website is
quite distinct from the product and so doesn't see the same kind of attention
or have the same kind of urgency.

------
MrGrillet
I don't know if it has been mentioned already but I couldn't find it...

I really like Notion...

[https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/)

------
zy1t
Shameless promo: I made a gallery that curates great landing pages, and sorts
them according to section for easy reference.

[http://www.goodweb.design/](http://www.goodweb.design/)

As a designer who sometimes works on landing pages, I’ve found it really
helpful get a horizontal cross-section of what the best people are doing for a
specific page section like pricing, feature overview, or hero.

Hope you find this useful too.

------
mgav
To supplement a landing page, consider an "About Us" page with this article's
approach: [https://kopywritingkourse.com/how-to-write-an-about-us-
page/](https://kopywritingkourse.com/how-to-write-an-about-us-page/)

(Not my blog and I have no affiliate relationship - just a reader)

------
Skunkleton
My favorite was the New York Times from the early 2000's. Lots of information
all concisely represented.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20010202075200/http://nyt.com:80...](https://web.archive.org/web/20010202075200/http://nyt.com:80/)

------
rifung
[https://www.canva.com/](https://www.canva.com/)

is probably my favorite I've seen? It has very little information I admit but
I like how a site made for designers has a very unique design itself. I am not
a designer myself but I was impressed enough that I still remember seeing it.

~~~
Numberwang
Looks OK but it does suffer from the same problem as a lot of other sites. It
wants you to commit before telling you what you are committing to.

Tell me what you offer and give me a rational as to why I should be
interested. That's all I'm asking yet no one seems interested in answering
those questions on a landing page.

------
huphtur
Good article on how to improve your landing page (with some great examples):
[https://medium.com/sketch-app-sources/improve-your-
landing-p...](https://medium.com/sketch-app-sources/improve-your-landing-page-
by-learning-from-the-best-ddb431aa1c04)

------
markfer
I imagine it's okay to share our own - we've gone through lots of iterations
for ours at [https://www.recapped.io](https://www.recapped.io).

There are a lot of improvements that can be made (as with most sites), but
we're pretty happy and get a lot of compliments.

------
Caratz
Shameless self bump but I worked pretty hard on this.

[https://caratz.io](https://caratz.io)

Also took me awhile to design the forum thread
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3220677](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=3220677)

~~~
zachrip
Not sure if it's because I'm viewing it on a 1440p display, but the node
garden animation in the background is super laggy. When I shrink it down to
mobile size it looks nice though.

Edit: the scrolling is also janky, I think as a result of the node garden
rendering/processing.

------
iamben
I think it depends what you mean by landing page, and what you're hoping it'll
achieve. Most of the pages listed in this thread so far are just good home
pages. If you sent ad traffic to them, them will never convert as well as a
page with no leaks other than the primary focus of your funnel.

------
araph2
[http://goodweb.design/](http://goodweb.design/)

Here's a great resource I reference often.

I prefer this rather than looking for inspiration on sites like Behance /
Awwwards, which don't tend to tell design stories applicable to B2C / B2B
audiences.

------
Exuma
Here's ones I saved

[https://zeit.co/](https://zeit.co/)

[https://www.whatruns.com/](https://www.whatruns.com/)

[https://www.cointracker.io/](https://www.cointracker.io/)

------
Cyranix
[https://land-book.com/](https://land-book.com/)

------
avip
[https://flypigeon.co/](https://flypigeon.co/)

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Basically perfect. Any way to find out who this designer is?

~~~
avip
Follow the comments in the OP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10310265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10310265)

------
EdSchouten
[https://www.gov.uk/](https://www.gov.uk/)

------
harshgupta
Apple.com before any product launch is probably the gold standard here.

~~~
pestaa
I actually dislike their use of whitespace and scrolling animations. Usually
those landing pages are way overdone IMO.

------
dzonir
Landing page of the month
[http://icelandingpagedesign.com/#blog](http://icelandingpagedesign.com/#blog)

------
Folyd
[https://anyshortcut.com/](https://anyshortcut.com/) A great productivity
Chrome/Firefox extension

------
eurticket
[http://collectui.com/challenges/landing-
page](http://collectui.com/challenges/landing-page)

~~~
eurticket
[https://medium.com/sketch-app-sources/improve-your-
landing-p...](https://medium.com/sketch-app-sources/improve-your-landing-page-
by-learning-from-the-best-ddb431aa1c04)

------
thsowers
I've always loved [https://webflow.com/](https://webflow.com/)

Simple, explains the product well, looks beautiful!

------
thebenmiller
Take a look at [https://onepagelove.com/](https://onepagelove.com/) if you
haven't seen it.

------
deltron3030
This one is more focused on storytelling:
[https://www.heynishi.com](https://www.heynishi.com)

------
zpr
Not a landing page but generally good advice here:
[https://goodui.org](https://goodui.org)

------
chrissnell
[https://webflow.com/ecommerce](https://webflow.com/ecommerce)

Our landing page for our new launch!

~~~
austinjp
Some feedback for you: this is dreadful on mobile. Scrolling is broken, page
took like 20 seconds to render what I assume was the main content (coloured
blocks with text).

~~~
chrissnell
Sincerely--thanks for that feedback. Lots of different posts getting downvoted
here and so little useful feedback. That's what we're here for, after all.

What mobile device and browser do you use? I'm on Safari on an iPhone 7 and it
loads pretty quickly for me. We do have a CDN in front of it.

------
bandrami
Landing pages are awful. In 5 years we're going to be as embarrassed of them
as we are now of the mid-oughts' "Skip Intro" buttons.

Landing pages fail at the Big Red Fez[1], and will eventually disappear with
all the other attempts at giving the user "an experience" rather than a
hypertext document.

1: [https://www.amazon.com/Big-Red-Fez-Make-
Better/dp/0743227905](https://www.amazon.com/Big-Red-Fez-Make-
Better/dp/0743227905)

------
z3t4
What do you guys think about having no landing page and taking the customer
directly to the product !? If it's a web app.

------
donjoe
dribbble.com comes with really lovely designs. You'll have to look for
something fitting your product though...

------
p0nce
Personally I like landing pages that are pretty. It makes me confident that
some care went into the product too.

~~~
pc86
It should only make you confident that they either paid a designer to make
something pretty, or that they have design skills. You can put a lot of care
into a technical product and have no design skills or expendable income to
make something "pretty."

Likewise, if you spend 40 hours on the landing page and only 10 hours on the
product you're selling...

------
wiesson
Have a look at [http://lapa.ninja](http://lapa.ninja)

~~~
fl_dev
Was about to suggest that, good source

------
paulie_a
I don't have any specific examples but it really isn't all that difficult...
anything you probably think is important...no one gives a shit about.

Simply explain why I should want to contact you with a unique selling
proposition. Why should your customer care about talking to you. That is a
single sentence. What are you offering and why does it have immediate value?

------
manaskarekar
[https://dlang.org/](https://dlang.org/)

~~~
deathtrader666
Their forum is the fastest one I've ever seen!

------
samcampbell
For us less technical user, what do y'all recommend for creating great landing
pages?

~~~
davidivadavid
If you're mentioning "less technical" I assume you're talking about tools? You
can make good landing pages in Wordpress using a page builder like Elementor
(just drag & drop).

You might need a bit of HTML/CSS here and there to customize things, but you
should be able to get by without it.

~~~
samcampbell
Thanks! Yes, referencing tools.

------
oldspleen
Where can I find top notch designers who can create high quality landing
pages?

~~~
4gotmyaccount10
I run a freelance web development company, if your interested i could shoot
you a template of what your's could look like

~~~
oldspleen
I’d love to learn more about it! How can I reach you?

------
0xcafecafe
google.com ? At least when it came out first. Simple, intuitive and efficient.

------
Distant_horizon
For e-book sales, Superhi's page is effective. The market is saturated, but
design is their USP. And they acquire your email for TOC...

[https://www.superhi.com/learn-to-code-now-
book](https://www.superhi.com/learn-to-code-now-book)

------
baxtr
I learned a lot about landing pages through Justin Jackson. See for example
his videos on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roMpTWmhD6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roMpTWmhD6k)

------
brandonmenc
[https://cushionapp.com](https://cushionapp.com)

Everything about their product and design is great, but they also have an
informative landing page.

(Also, props to the Seinfeld references)

------
calebm
[https://blog.klm.com/how-to-perform-a-good-
landing/](https://blog.klm.com/how-to-perform-a-good-landing/)

------
hoodoof
What is the definition of a landing page?

~~~
guessmyname
> _In online marketing, a landing page, sometimes known as a "lead capture
> page" or a "lander", or a "destination page", is a single web page that
> appears in response to clicking on a search engine optimized search result
> or an online advertisement. The landing page will usually display directed
> sales copy that is a logical extension of the advertisement, search result
> or link. Landing pages are used for lead generation. The actions that a
> visitor takes on a landing page is what determines an advertiser's
> conversion rate._

> —
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landing_page](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landing_page)

------
n0mad01
[https://www.awwwards.com/](https://www.awwwards.com/)

~~~
progval
I love the irony of them showing their best website of the day with marks set
to "0.00", unless Javascript is enabled.

------
anddyyyy
Arena. www.are.na

------
ironbutterfly
www.typeform.com how's this post-rebrand?

------
rmorey
ipfs.io ipld.io libp2p.io protocol.ai

All rock

------
cronjobma
[1] [http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)

[2] [http://stripe.com](http://stripe.com)

[3] [http://airbnb.com](http://airbnb.com)

[4] [http://dropbox.com](http://dropbox.com)

~~~
thr2178008
I feel the Dropbox redesign was horrible. The look & feel just doesn't make
sense.

~~~
slx26
The colors, the fonts.. It's like they asked an eccentric fashion designer to
make the webpage. Really, does anyone like it? o_o

------
Numberwang
[https://ninite.com/](https://ninite.com/)

You get the explanation, the selector and the recommendations all in one page.

~~~
chasedehan
I disagree, that page is way too crowded. I wanted to click off immediately.
It still took me a minute to figure out what the offer was because of all the
other stuff on the page.

That is the beauty of airbnb's landing page, you get a sense right off the bat
of exactly what it is they are selling.

~~~
polyterative
Chocolatey is better anyway

~~~
Numberwang
I had a look and can’t really see why. Why would you want to type out the
names of all the apps you want? With ninite you tick a box and that’s it.

------
student_9
I personally love [http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro) those guys
seem to understand design

------
dragosbulugean
Shamelessly plugging my product: [https://archbee.io](https://archbee.io)

------
vira28
[https://aprl.la/](https://aprl.la/)

Simple, and conveys the meaning. Also provokes the curiosity.

~~~
r3bl
It's simple alright, but their Twitter bio is more descriptive of their actual
product than their entire web page.

------
Mojah
I like this one: [https://ohdearapp.com/](https://ohdearapp.com/)

At a glance, it looks like that horrible browser error message about insecure
SSL certificates, which is an interesting choice given the tool focusses on
_fixing_ SSL related errors.

Simple, flashing red, it stands out imo.

